# No to Firefox



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I used Firefox yesterday and found this - 

*Legacy Extensions*

These extensions do not meet current Firefox standards ad they have been deactivated.​Adblock Plus
Avast Online Security
Ghostery
Keywords Everywhere
etc

You can't simply reactivate the, You have to try to find replacement plugins that meet Firefox standards. I am porting everything off Firefox. I've seen companies do stupid stuff before, but this is near worse I have ever seen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They had a glitch in one of their updates.
They are working on a solution, and for many people it's already back to normal.



MoonRiver said:


> You have to try to find replacement plugins that meet Firefox standards. I am porting everything off Firefox.


If you simply have some patience it will be fixed.
Panic never helps.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They had a glitch in one of their updates.
> They are working on a solution, and for many people it's already back to normal.
> 
> If you simply have some patience it will be fixed.
> Panic never helps.


I have automatic update for firefox turned on, so if there is a fix I should have received it. Had the problem both on Mac and on Windows.

When they tell you that your security is turned off, you don't continue to use the product.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> When they tell you that your security is turned off, you *don't continue *to use the product.


It's true it may not be best to *use* it, but deleting things immediately isn't a good plan either.
Often the best plan is to simply wait while looking for answers.

I've seen many say they are already back to normal in under 24 hours.
Had they deleted things they would have to start all over again.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's true it may not be best to *use* it, but deleting things immediately isn't a good plan either.
> Often the best plan is to simply wait while looking for answers.
> 
> I've seen many say they are already back to normal in under 24 hours.
> Had they deleted things they would have to start all over again.


My point was I am replacing Firefox with another browser. I uninstalled Firefox from my laptop and will do the same on my mac after I have migrated everything I need to the new browser.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> My point was I am replacing Firefox with another browser.


And my point was it was a simple glitch that has been addressed.
If you were going to replace them anyway, the glitch is irrelevant.



MoonRiver said:


> I've seen companies do stupid stuff before


They didn't purposely "do" anything at all.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's the background, if there is interest. https://www.cnet.com/news/firefox-fix-restores-broken-browser-extensions-but-not-everyone/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My Firefox says it's up to date, but plugins are still disabled.


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

►Firefox Options/Preferences -> Privacy & Security -> Allow Firefox to install and run studies (scroll down to find the setting)
►Studies can be disabled again after the add-ons have been re-enabled
►It may take up to six hours for the Study to be applied to Firefox. To check if the fix has been applied, you can enter “about:studies” in the location bar. If the fix is in the active, you’ll see “hotfix-update-xpi-signing-intermediate-bug-1548973” in either the Active studies or Completed studies

Courtesy of https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2019/05/04/


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I mostly use Iron browser (Chromium clone) but have Firefox as its best for some things. Yep, my Firefox addons were disabled automagically this morning. Now my particular install is a manual install, so I dont want it to download a whole new version then tell me it cant install it. Cause it wont download the one I need to use automatically. Thus I have it set to notify me of updates but not download and install them. Seeing what it would do, I allowed it to automagically install updates. It is in process of downloading and installing a 5.4MB update as I write this. See if that solves the problem, I assume it probably will. 

Anymore there are only two serious browsers out there, Chromium and Firefox. All others are variations of those two. So IMHO, worth keeping a version of both installed even if you only use mostly one of them . But each to their own.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nope, didnt cure the problem, just have to be patient.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My Firefox finally updated and extensions are now OK.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My boss is traveling. Just got a phone call from him. He was having problems. Luckily I have chrome on his laptop even though he uses firefox. Also lucky I read this thread today. Thanks
Got him working on chrome.

The hardest part of solving computer problems remotely is knowing what the problem is. This thread helped.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> My Firefox finally updated and extensions are now OK.


Good things come to those who patiently wait.
Firefox problem found:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Firefox extensions still not working this morning, but when I checked updates, it had yet another one it wanted to install. So let it install that. Once it was installed and I was up to version 66.0.4, now the extensions work. Yesterday's update had only brought it upto 66.0.3. 

Firefox really is unpleasant without the extensions. So would be Chromium/Chrome also I am sure. Anymore the value in a browser is the extensions it supports. And alas that means the minimalist browsers arent worth the bother since there is no way on them to control ads, scripts, cookies. Well not in any but a brute force way like disabling all javascript and that also makes it nearly worthless to actually use.


----------

